# Amplificador TDA2009A + PCB



## Tavo (Oct 29, 2010)

Buenas noches.
Tenía un chip por ahí que lo compré hace rato, un TDA2009 y como quería armarlo le hice un PCB. Tiene buen sonido, puede servir como amplificador para MP3, MP4, PC, celular, o lo que quieran. No tiene complicaciones, se arma y se usa. El chip provee dos canales de 10W, es estéreo.
Puede ser alimentado con un rango de tensiones de entre 8 y 28V. No conozco el consumo de corriente a máxima potencia, pero estimo unos 2,5A aproximadamente.

Subo un PDF que contiene todo, + datasheet de ST Microelectronics.

Saludos! 

PS: En breve unas fotos del circuito.

--------------------------
7/12/10:
Nueva versión del PCB. Archivo actualizado.


----------



## rash (Oct 30, 2010)

gracias Tavo por el aporte... tengo varios tda2009 y ahora ya cuento con PCB 

saludos


----------



## Tavo (Oct 30, 2010)

Me alegro que te sirva Rash.
Ahora en un ratito subo una versión un poco retocada, me olvidé de poner un pad; y dos pistas muy juntas que pasan por debajo del integrado...

Así que si ya guardaste el archivo, borralo y volvé a guardar este nuevo...

Ahí está subido, fijate que el archivo dice "*(new)*".

Saludos.


----------



## jufer07 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola foristas! me presento: soy juliana fernandez de colombia, y les comento que hace mas de 6 meses que miro sus temas en el for y es muy bueno.

Muchas gracias tavo! enbuenahora te has dedicado a publicar algo lindo en vez de discutir y pelear a algun usuario  (es una broma) tengo unas dudillas apartir de tu diseño. Puedes ayudarme un poquitin? resulta que tengo un tda 2009 pero no es el original. estaba en el radio del coche, y quisiera utilizarlo.
Puede funcionar? muy agradecida desde colombia tengo bocinas de 4ohm y son de 5 y un cuarto pulgads.
Estoy media perdida jijiji


----------



## Tavo (Oct 30, 2010)

*Bienvenida al foro!*


> Muchas gracias tavo! enbuenahora te has dedicado a publicar algo lindo en vez de discutir y pelear a algun usuario


No te creas, que yo también discuto a veces... 



jufer07 dijo:


> Puedes ayudarme un poquitin? resulta que tengo un tda 2009 pero no es el original. estaba en el radio del coche, y quisiera utilizarlo.
> Puede funcionar? muy agradecida desde colombia tengo bocinas de 4ohm y son de 5 y un cuarto pulgads.
> Estoy media perdida jijiji


Si.
Tendrías que sacar el integrado de donde está puesto (el estéreo del auto) y armar este PCB, es muy simple. Luego soldás el integrado a la nueva placa y sale andando; así de simple 

*Si lo vas a usar para casa*, vas a necesitar una fuente reductora de 110/15V por 2,5 Amperes.
Luego rectificás con un capacitor de 4700uF por 35V y un pequeño capacitor "104" de 100nF.
*Si lo vas a usar en el auto*, solo basta con tomar un positivo y GND de la batería, o de la antigua alimentación del autoestéreo y alimentar el ampli.

Con esos parlantes (ese diámetro) vas a andar bien...
Saludos!

PS: Si querés mas potencia estéreo, *en unos días* subo otro PCB de un amplificador con dos *TDA2050* en modo simple; con estos chips tenés un potencia global de 50W, ~25Wrms por canal.


----------



## zebax (Nov 5, 2010)

este C.I si es de 10w por canal?, es que tengo un tda de esos y me mueve unos parlantes de 25w barbaro y tiene muy buena calidad de sonido


----------



## Tavo (Nov 5, 2010)

Si, Zebax. 

Este IC entrega unos 10Wrms por canal, a 8 ohms de impedancia de carga (parlantes) y con una tensión... No te sabría decir, pero con unos 17Vcc anda al pelo.

Tiene buena calidad de sonido.

Saludos.


----------



## zebax (Nov 8, 2010)

otra preguntita jeje este integrado necesita preamplificador?

tavo una ultima pregunta, me puedes aclarar por favor el valor de las resistencias, gracias


----------



## Tavo (Nov 8, 2010)

Este integrado, como todo amplificador necesita su preamplificador. No lo incluyo en este post porque el mismo está dedicado solo a la etapa de potencia.
El valor de las resistencias, cuando hablo de "18*R*", esa R significa "ohm". Vieron que la R es muy parecida al símbolo "Ω"

Gente, esperen unas horas, que dentro de poco subo UN NUEVO PCB actualizado, con un lifting que hacía falta.
En el nuevo *(aún no subido)* incluí un filtro pasa-bajos que sirve para evitar sintonizar alguna radio AM, como ya les habrá pasado...
También pistas un poco acomodadas.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 11, 2010)

Acabo de terminar de armar el amplificador.

Anda perfecto como era de esperar, pero surgieron algunos inconvenientes:


Hay algunos pads y componentes muy chicos, cosa que en la realidad son más grandes.
Algunas pistas muy juntas... difícil de corroer con el ácido a veces.

*Estoy haciendo un re-diseño de la placa*, agrandando un poco los espacios y componentes, para armar todo con espacio suficiente.
Dentro de poco tiempo subo la nueva versión, todavía está "en trámite".

Saludos.
PS: El amplificador en sí, anda bárbaro.


----------



## zebax (Nov 11, 2010)

tavo una pregunta tengo un transformador de 3 amperios y rectificados me dan 30 voltios, puedo conectarle este o quemare el integrado o en caso de usar una resistencia de cuantos ohm serian, gracias y muy buen aporte, yo lo arme y anda de 10


----------



## Tavo (Nov 12, 2010)

No, con esa tensión de alimentación volás el chip.

Lo normal es NO pasarse de 18VCC. Con esa tensión entrega buena potencia en 4 ohms.

Saludos.
Tavo.

PS: En horas más subo la nueva versión de la placa.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 7, 2010)

Que tal...

Lo prometido es deuda. Acá traigo la versión actual del PCB de este amplificador.
Tiene varias modificaciones referentes al espacio de montaje de los componentes, habían algunos que no entraban...

Por el momento adjunto en este mensaje la versión actual, pero dentro de poco tiempo, voy a editar el primer post (con la ayuda de algún moderador).

Saludos.
PD: Muchas gracias Cacho por la edición del primer post.


----------



## biosystem32 (Jun 7, 2011)

cuanto le diste de entrada, yo tengo un trafo de 12V 1A. lo usaba con uno que habia echo con 2 tda2003. puede andar?


----------



## zebax (Jun 7, 2011)

Si Te Puede Andar Pero Yo Recomiendo Un Trafo Minimo 2 Amp. Si Se Tiene De 2.5 Mucho Mejor, A 20 Voltios Para Que Rectificados Y Filtrados Entreguen 23 O 24 Voltios, Para Sacarle Maximo Provecho Al C.I, Ya Que Con El Trado Que Tienes No Le Sacaras Toda La Potencia.

Saludos Bioystem32


----------



## Tavo (Jun 8, 2011)

Con ese transformador va a andar bien, pero no esperes aprovechar toda la potencia. Con respecto a la corriente estás medio justo, con 1A no vas a llegar...
Necesitarías un transformador de 15 o 16V por 2A (con 2A ya es suficiente, porque la corriente consumida es poca, este chip amplifica mucho por tensión...)

Armalo tranquilo, que el mío todavía lo tengo andando, y lo uso todos los días.

Saludos.

PS: El TDA2009 es un caño, no lo vas a quemar ni aunque quieras.


----------



## biosystem32 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bien, hoy lo termine, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, espero que funcione, jeje, por lo menos mejor que el tda2003, cuantos que queme…  aunque bueno, uso un 12v 1A, si funciona compro el 15V 2A…

Por parte del Rectificado/Filtro, es el normal no? Por ahí abajo puse una foto. mucho de audio no se...






http://picturestack.com/85/142/pB5Imagen5bOH.jpg





http://picturestack.com/85/142/nzpImagen7lEl.jpg





http://picturestack.com/85/142/inZImagen11Hi8.jpg





http://picturestack.com/85/142/qIhImagen15HCp.jpg





http://picturestack.com/85/142/XljImagen10EMS.jpg





http://picturestack.com/85/142/0rmImagen14lNG.jpg

funciona y muy fuerte, aunque no quiero saber con los 20 que decias... jajaja... grax.

Aunque algo raro es que se me hincho el capacitor de 2200 uF (x16v) que es el de la salida que puse el parlate.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 14, 2011)

biosystem32 dijo:


> Bien, hoy lo termine, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, espero que funcione, jeje,


Me alegro, te quedó muy bien el montaje, felicitaciones!


biosystem32 dijo:


> uso un 12v 1A, si funciona compro el 15V 2A…


Con esa tensión, no esperes ni siquiera 6W rms... Este ampli es lo más similar a un STK... porque estos bichos (los STK) suelen alimentarse de tensión un poco más alta y menos corriente...  (me parece que es así).
Así que, para sacarle todo su provecho, te recomiendo un transformador de 15-18Vca por 2A.
Con esa tensión lográs fácilmente los 10W prometidos. 


biosystem32 dijo:


> funciona y muy fuerte, aunque no quiero saber con los 20 que decias... jajaja... grax.
> 
> Aunque algo raro *es que se me hincho el capacitor de 2200 uF (x16v)* que es el de la salida que puse el parlate.


Ese es el error. Esos capacitores deben ser se más tensión, como mínimo 25V (recomiendo 35V).

Cambiá esas cositas (capacitores de salida y Fuente) y fijate... 

*Saludos!*


----------



## biosystem32 (Jun 14, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Ese es el error. Esos capacitores deben ser se más tensión, como mínimo 25V (recomiendo 35V).
> 
> Cambiá esas cositas (capacitores de salida y Fuente) y fijate...
> 
> *Saludos!*



oka, mañana compro unos capas y los cambio y comento. 

la lista:

2200 uF x 35V (x50v son muy grandes y no entran).
220 uF x 63V (x2) o x 50V)
470 uF x 50V
4,7 uF x 50V (x2)
22 uF x 50V


----------



## Tavo (Jun 14, 2011)

biosystem32 dijo:


> oka, mañana compro unos capas y los cambio y comento.
> 
> la lista:
> 
> ...



No!!
Yo solo te decía que cambies los capacitores de salida! Los otros dejalos TAL CUAL están ahora!!
Los de salida, 1000uF x35V entran perfectamente... 

Saludos.


----------



## biosystem32 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ahí cambie el capacitor de  2200 uF x 35V; igual se hincho un poco; casi ni se nota, esto es muy raro...

Antes , cuando lo probé con el capacitor de 2200 uF x 16v , al ponerlo a un celular, amplificaba bien pero a la hora de pasar a una PC este hacia ruido (como interferencia); al reemplazarlo por el de 2200 uF x 35V; éste al probarlo con el celular andaba perfecto; y a la PC tambien pero al pasar un tiempo dejaba de amplificar el audio y amplifico una pequeña interferencia.. 




Tavo dijo:


> No!!
> Yo solo te decía que cambies los capacitores de salida! Los otros dejalos TAL CUAL están ahora!!
> Los de salida, 1000uF x35V entran perfectamente...
> 
> Saludos.


 
Me parece que el problema que tengo no es del circuito sino de la funte...

¿ La R de 1 Ω no es x 3 watts?


----------



## pablobarrea88 (Ago 7, 2013)

que*_*tal? che alguien me podria decir si para este circuito (el estereo del datasheet) me sirve un transformador de 18v 1A? por que tengo entendido que a menor voltaje menor potencia y por lo tanto no requiere tanta corriente. o*_*sea, el tda2009 a 18v y una carga de 8ohm (lo cual por cierto no se si re refiere a la carga por canal o en total) entrega unos 4w por canal...
suponiendo que tenga una eficiencia del 50% requeriría un transformador de al menos 12w.
I=P/V
I=12/18
I=666mA

hasta aqui paree funcionar pero veo que todos arman este circuito y lo alimentan con mucha mas potencia.

esta bien esa fuente? (es una fuente ya armada de esas chinas)
darle tan poca energia podria generar algun problema?

por otro lado tambien me gustaria consultar, la fuente dice ser de 12v 1A pero al medirla con el tester da 18v. esto creo que es normal por que lo note con muchas otras mas siempre dan un poco mas de lo que dicen. pero me parecio buen dato ya que pregunto si puede alimentar este circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2013)

Probalo tranquilo , total el TDA2009 soporta hasta 28Vdc , si la fuente es pobre , a lo sumo sonará trasteando con los graves.

Saludos !


----------



## pablobarrea88 (Ago 7, 2013)

gracias dosmetros, eso voy a hacer, no entiendo muy bien algunas cosas con respecto al diseño de circuitos. por ejemplo, por que a menor carga (resistencia del parlante, ohm) mas potencia requiere?

pd.: gracias por la corrección, pasa que me figuro un cartel de que hace varios años nadie escribía ahí y pensé que estaba abandonado ese post jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2013)

pablobarrea88 dijo:


> por que a menor carga (resistencia del parlante, ohm) mas potencia requiere?


 
Si aplicás ley de Ohm verás que si a una misma tensión conectás una resistencia mas baja , pues circulará mas corriente. 

I = V / R 

Luego Potencia es V por I . . .  reemplazando con Ohm

P = V² / R 
P = I² por R


----------



## pablobarrea88 (Ago 11, 2013)

no pasa nada  lo arme tal y como el plano de tavo (aunque bastante desprolijo ) y al conectarlo hace ni mu
primero creí que podría haber sido esa diferencia que había entre el circuito de tavo y el del datasheet, los capacitores de 2200µF a la salida, son polarizados y están puestos inversamente al otro plano. (datasheet los tiene con el negativo conectado al parlante y el circuito de tavo los tiene al revés) (ademas del filtro pasa bajos, el cual obivie por ahora)
pero probé y nada... 

tiene alguna razón orientar de una u otra forma ESOS DOS capacitores? (tengo entendido están manejando VCA por lo tanto no comprendo por que no poner alguno no polarizado)

por otro lado los capacitores de 0.1µF (no polarizados) cuando fui a comprar me dieron los 2A104J creo que son no polarizados pero... quiza no sean los que vallan?

la fuente... es medio dudosa pero funciona aunque diga ser de 12v 1A y entregue 18v. sera que no da 1A? y sera que si no alimentamos bien al integrado *ni siquiera haga un misero ruido*? ¬¬

 no se me ocurre nada mas, que estoy haciendo mal? jajajaja
aunque este medio desprolija creo que es solo la estética del PCB y que las pistas funcionan bien (no hacen contacto entre si ni pierden continuidad). perdón si no es suficiente o buena información... es mi primer proyecto  

desde ya les agradesco


----------



## pablobarrea88 (Ago 11, 2013)

bueno probé cambiando la polaridad (igual lei que hacen esos capacitores es desacoplar la CC de la salida) y como seguro esperaban jaja no paso paso nada...
cambie los capacitores de 2A104J por unos 104z ceramicos... tampoco paso naaada
probe con otra fuente, use una switching de 12v 2A (que si entrega 12V como debe ser)... y que creen?....

por alguna razon mientras mas trato con esto mas cerca veo el tacho de basura ¬¬

por favor si alguien me puede dar una mano!!
voy a subir apenas pueda unas fotos del pcb,  ya estoy empezando a creer que me vendieron un integrado que no funciona... eso es comun? el integrado es TDA2009A dice ser de singapur. o que el pcb no tiene bien las pistas, por las dudas las repase con estaño, les habia puesto contakflux y me sorprendio como facilita las cosas 

que opinan? hay alguna forma de saber si no funciona y descartarlo antes de sufrir una embolia por cambiar y probar cada capacitor? se que es un circuito simple, economico, etc. pero se me estan quemando los libros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2013)

Fotos urgente 

El positivo del capacitor va conectado a la salida del integrado , siempre dale bola al datasheet 

Si todavía no echó humo o no explotó , tenemos posibilidades


----------



## pablobarrea88 (Ago 15, 2013)

perdon por tardarme tanto tube unos cuantos percances.... ademas de la placa :cabezon:

aca pongo un par de fotos como me pediste dosmetros. espero te ayuden... a ayudarme jajajaa 
*los capacitores para filtrar la salida estan por debajo por que estaba probando la polaridad.
y el positivo de una de las salidas que se ve al borde casi tocando el disipador, no hace contacto con este, por lo tanto esas dos van descartadas.
desde ya gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2013)

Si es tu primer amplificador . . . tenete paciencia 

Fijate que esté exacto al : datasheet_TDA2009A_ST Microelectronics.pdf

Si no hace ningun ruido de nada cambiá el integrado. El parlante anda no ? 

Para quitar el integrado le vas haciendo palanca a cada pata con un destornilladorcito y las desoldás de a una , así no rompés el impreso 

Saludos !


----------



## pablobarrea88 (Ago 15, 2013)

listo voy probar cambiando el integrado... por que el pcb parece estar tal cual (igual por las dudas compro otra plaquetita para hacerla de nuevo si no anda el otro tampoco jaja).
apenas lo haga andar subo algo


----------



## dlorean1987 (Mar 20, 2015)

Tavo me podrias decir a cuanto voltaje va cada componete como minimo y a cuanto lo recomiendas poner.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2015)

dlorean1987 dijo:


> Tavo me podrias decir a cuanto voltaje va cada componete como minimo y a cuanto lo recomiendas poner.



¿ A que componente te refieres ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2015)

Pregunta por la alimentación mínima del tda2009  cuyo datasheet figura en el primer post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/debo-leer-datasheet-tda2009-1er-mensaje-129725/#post1009212


----------



## dlorean1987 (Mar 20, 2015)

Me disculpan por no saber tanto pero quiero saber es a caunto debo poner cada componente.
Es decir 35v 50v a que valor devo poner cada 1 como minimo y a cuanto lo recomiendan poner. 
Porque solo sale la lista de componentes pero no a que valor de volt.

Como algunos ponen en sus listas pbc  lista de componentes y su valor y voltaje de cada 1.
Espero me ayunden.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2015)

Con cuanto pensas alimentarlo ?


----------



## dlorean1987 (Mar 20, 2015)

Con 18V o 20V y 2A o 2.5A.
Y DOSMETROS dime tu que sabes bastante si esta bien como pienso alimentar el circuito TDA2009A de Tavo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2015)

En el primer mensaje está el datasheet del TDA2009 , debería mirarlo

Su tensión de alimentación es desde 8 V de contínua , hasta 25 V de contínua , ya que 28 V es lo máximo , ya cerca de quemarse.

Los capacitores tienen que ser de al menos un tercio mas que la alimentación.

O sea que deberán ser para 25 o mejor 35 V.

Para obtener unos 25 V de continua en tu fuente , deberias conseguir un transformador de 18 Vca (corriente alterna) , si no lo conseguis , pues que sea de 12 V corrinete alterna. Con ese obtendrás unos 18 V de continua


----------



## dlorean1987 (Mar 20, 2015)

Gracias DOSMETROS es decir con 18 V tendre 25 V y con 12 V tendre 18 V.

Y eso lo tendre al ser rectificada y filtrada la fuente sierto.

Y con respecto al amperaje de cuanto es lo mejor de 2 A o 2.5 A

Ah otra cosita no hay un amplificador que pueda hacer con transistores de 50 w rms stereo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2015)

Cómo son medio mentirosos , prefiero 2,5 A 

Primero experimentá con el de integrados , y ponete práctico , aqui te dejo uno que suena bastante mejor que el TDA2009 , pero es de fuente doble y bastante mas complicado . . . 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

Armate el TDA2009 , luego el que te dije y ya con experiencia uno de transistores.

Saludos !


----------



## jafocol (Abr 23, 2015)

Buenos días, 

Estoy armando un amplificador con el TDA2009, soy nuevo en esto y veo que el PCB cambian los condensadores de entrada de 2.2 uf por uno de 4.7 uf, una resistencia de 2k2 y otro condensador de 680 pf.

Me gustaría saber a que se debe este cambio y si puedo utilizar unos condensadores de 4uf que tengo.

muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

El de 2,2uF lo cambian por 4,7uF para darle mejores graves. Lo mismo podria hacerse con los de 2.200uF llevándolos hasta 4.700 uF.


----------



## thenekopony97 (Ago 8, 2015)

Buenas. 
Yo igual tome tu pcb pa mi integrado y me tome la libertad de agregarle unas modificaciones para acomodarlos componentes


----------



## pandacba (Ago 9, 2015)

Debes sujetar mecanicamente al disipador el CI, esos prescinto no ejercen la presión necesaria para que se produzca la adecuada tranferencia térmica del cuerpo del CI al dispador, al calentarse el conjunto puede hablandar el plástico del prescinto agravando la situación al punto tal que este puede terminar dañado en fomra permanente


----------



## thenekopony97 (Ago 9, 2015)

Aún no esta terminado claro, ademas que le faltan algunos componentes pero lo tomare en cuenta gracias


----------



## jafocol (Ene 10, 2019)

Buenas Noches, despues de unos años, y por algunas ocupaciones familiares, (Nacio mi hija), deje de lado el proyecto del amplificador. ahora lo estoy retomando y encontre un board que compre en algun lado hace unos años, me gustaria saber sus recomendaciones y comentarios al respecto, y tambien, que por favor alguien me recomiende en donde encuentro información de como funcionan estos amplificadores, y porque le puedo cambiar algunos compenentes. gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 10, 2019)

Aquí en el foro y en este mismo hilo, desde el comienzo del miso, tenes la opinión de quienes lo armaron


----------



## jafocol (Ene 13, 2019)

Buenas noches, ya lei todo y arme el pcb, pero no funciona y no se que puede ser, lo unico es que no tenia un potenciomentro de 50k y le puse uno de 100k, adjunto fotos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2019)

jafocol dijo:


> Buenas noches, ya lei todo y arme el pcb, pero no funciona y no se que puede ser, lo unico es que no tenia un potenciomentro de 50k y le puse uno de 100k, adjunto fotos


Comienza por medir si tienes el valor correcto de tensión sobre el capacitor de filtro y esta se encuentra aplicada a las patas correctas del IC
¿ De donde salió esa PCB ?


----------



## jafocol (Ene 13, 2019)

El capacitor de entrada 19.2 dc, La tension en las patas 6 y 9 es de 19.2 dc

 Esta pcb la compre hace algunos años en taobao con un familiar que viajo a china. 

Este es el tercero que fabrico, el primero lo fabrique en protoboard y nunca funciono, el segundo lo hice en una pcb de huequitos y quedo con un ruido durisimo. por eso la compre.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2019)

Probaste pincharlo con alfileres , o intentar alguna brujería ?


----------



## jafocol (Ene 13, 2019)

y en donde lo pincho?? jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2019)

Prendele una vela , alguna danza bruja . . .  tambores


----------



## jafocol (Ene 14, 2019)

Buenas noches, ya encontre el error, me faltaba soldar unos puentes en las entradas, y ya funciono, no tiene ningun ruido y suena bien pero pues me falta entender algo de teoria. lo quiero como un hijo, porque esto fue un parto. muchas gracias


----------



## Yolo's Electronic (Jun 21, 2021)

Buenas, se que es 2021 pero hice el mismo circuito y no entiendo por qué motivo razón o circunstancia al conectarle los 12, 19 o 24 voltios me genera mucho ruido, pensé que era el integrado así que lo cambié y nada sigue igual, no entiendo que pasa.
Espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 22, 2021)

Nosotros tampoco. Minimo sube fotos de ambos lados del PCB.
Y si lo tienes en protoboard, ni te gastes en subir una imagen, haz el PCB


----------



## Yolo's Electronic (Jun 22, 2021)

No hice un PCB, perforé una tarjeta de plástico y coloque todos los componentes de manera que los soldé por debajo.
También armé uno con un mismo TDA pero en soldadura 3D (directamente uniendo componentes al integrado) y nada, da la misma falla


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 22, 2021)

Ese tipo de conexionado no asegura buen soporte ni evita problemas.
Puedes optar por comprar una placa perforada, o si aun asi no quieres montar en un PCB, sube fotos de ambos lados de lo que tienes, iluminado y enfocado.



Yolo's Electronic dijo:


> soldadura 3D


Yo lo conozco como "montaje araña".


----------

